# diagram



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello,

Im not sure the name of components...

I would like to see a wiring diagram and parts breakdown.
Having trouble finding one on the internet.

Im also assuming the number on the side of the engine is the model number.
Please correct me if Im wrong.

Lionel 8351 Blue and Silver Santa Fe - No fwd (rev works fine), I assume it is the switch, looks like someone has messed with it before. some electrical tape was covering an exposed wire. so I would like to see a wiring diagram to make sure it is wired correct. I need to put a meter on it.
what is the name of the coiled wire under the switch? looks like some kind of electrical throw switch when energized. 

Lionel 8352 GP-20 Diesel - think it just needs a good cleaning and oil. Runs, but a little slow.

Lionel 8303 Jersey Central Lines Baby Blue. Runs well, needs a clean up and oiled.
is it supposed to be able to smoke? I do not see a switch to enable a smoker. The tender cars sounds. I read on this forum that I need to take it apart and double check it is insulated. Soon as I read that I stopped using it. I need to check that.

I know that is a lot for one thread.
pick something and tell me what you think.
I would like to be pointed to wiring and parts diagrams, maybe I can learn the names of the parts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a thread that discusses the 8351, I posted a diagram in that thread as well.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14756

The 8303 does have a smoke unit, you should put fluid in it if you want to run it. You should indeed open the tender and check the foam mounting, most of the originals have deteriorated into mostly dust and the board is rattling around inside.

Here's the Lionel Parts List and pictorial diagram, that might help: 

8042, 8141,. 8203, 8303, STEAM LOCOMOTIVE - Lionel


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks gunrunnerjohn, 
I will check t out


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

I put some liquid smoke in the 8303, it leaked and did not smoke
I assume you just drop some in the hole on the top.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A few drops in the stack should do it. If it leaked, something is amiss, time to open it up and see what's happening. I believe that smoke unit is a sealed unit, I don't know that you can replace the wick, I think you have to replace the whole unit if it dies.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A few drops in the stack should do it. If it leaked, something is amiss, time to open it up and see what's happening. I believe that smoke unit is a sealed unit, I don't know that you can replace the wick, I think you have to replace the whole unit if it dies.


Smoke works - 
yeah, the first time I put a big ole squirt in there. 
This time, I started with 1 drop, and went up to 4 drops.
It does not last long, but it is neat.

I read on this form about insulation issues with the coal car I have. I stopped using it as soon as I read that.
I took the coal car apart and sure enough the insulation was all but gone. I glued some cardboard to the frame, and taped the board to it. Put it back together and no sound. I have not looked at. It had sound last time I used it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In your picture where does the red wire that is over the coupler go?

I don't have that one, did you check the wire attached to the pickup roller?
Or is that attached to the locomotive?


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

the red wire connects to the engine.
I have not done any checking yet. Hopefully I can get some more time today to check it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I looked for a diagram for the 8303 and could not find one for you.
Funny it worked before you took it apart. :dunno:

Where does the green wire go? Is there a pickup roller on the tender?


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

green wire goes to the wheels.

does it matter if I had the wires crossed hooking up the transformer?
Im thinking it might now that I think about it being DC.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

tested the tender last night by manually putting power to it.
It works, just not real loud.
The engine make noise, so it is hard for me to tell when they are running.
My hearing is not that great to begin with.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometimes those tenders have to run a bit, a little oil on the moving parts helps too!


----------

